# 93 Buick Century alarm w/ remote start installation Help



## fmurry925 (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and I need help installing a Viper 5704 with remote start into my 1993 Buick Century Sedan. I may be over my head in attempting to do this but I wanted to give it a try. I found the wiring diagram for the alarm but I need help finding out which wire goes where. 

Viper 5704 Installation Guide 

This is the wiring I currently came up with (Not sure if I'm correct) 

Main Harness, 6-Pin Connector 
H1/1- 12vdc constant input (Red, +) ---- Constant 12V+ (Red) 
H1/2- Chassis Ground (Black, -) ---- chassis ground (since automatic transmission) 
H1/3 - Siren output (Brown, +) ---- wire on siren (red) 
H1/4 - Parking light Isolation Wire(wht/brwn) --- Not needed? 
H1/5 - Parking Light Output(White) ---- Parking lights (brown[near light switch]) 
H1/6 - 500mA Ground when armed output(orange) ---- Not Needed 

Door Lock, 3-pin connector 
1.500mA unlock output (Blue,- ) ---- Door Unlock (black, +) 
2. No Pin 
3.500mA Lock output (Green,- ) ---- Door Lock (light blue, +) 

Auxilary/Shutdown/Trigger Harness, 24-pin Connector 
1. 200mA Ignition 2/Flex Output (Pink/White, - ) ---- Not needed? 
2. 200mA 2nd Status/rear defogger output(blue/white, - )---- Not needed 
3. 200mA Trunk Release Output (Red/White, - ) ---- Not needed 
4. 200mA Dome Light output (Black/Yellow, - ) ---- Maybe white door trigger? 
5. 200mA Status Output (Dark Blue, - )---- Not sure? 
6. 200mA Aux 3 Output (white/black, -) ---- Not needed 
7. 200mA Aux 1 Output (white/violet, -) ---- Not needed 
8. 200mA Aux 4 Output (orange/black, - ) ---- Not needed 
9. Hood pin Input [N/C or N/O] (Gray, -) ---- to hood pin with terminal 
10. Trunk pin/instant trigger input [N/C or N/O] (blue) ---- is this necessary? 
11. Activation Input (White/Blue) ---- Not sure what this does? 
12. Tachometer Input (Violet/White) ---- Tach (Purple/White) 
13. Neutral Safety/ Parking Brake Input (black/white) ---- to ground (auto transmission) 
14. 200mA Factory Alarm DIsarm Output (green/black, -) ---- Not needed 
15. Door input (Green, - ) ---- Not sure? 
16. 200mA Horn Honk output(brown/black, -) ---- Horn Wire (drk green, -) 
17. 200mA Ignition 1 Output (Pink, -) ---- Ignition (Pink) ? 
18. Door input (violet, +) ---- Not sure? related to 15? 
19. 200mA Aux 2 output (violet/black, - ) ---- Not needed 
20. Brake Shutdown Input (Brown, + ) ---- Brake switch (white)? 
21. 200mA Starter Output (violet/yellow, - ) ---- Starter (Yellow)? Not sure 
22. Diesel Wait to Start Input (Gray/Black, - ) ---- Not needed 
23. 200mA Accessory output (Orange, - ) ---- Accessory (Brown or orange)? 
24.200mA Factory Alarm Arm Output (Green/White, - ) ---- Not needed 

Remote Start, 10-Pin heavy Gauge connector 
H3/1. Ignition 1 Input/Output(Pink, +) ---- Ignition (Pink)? 
H3/2. Fused (30A) Ignition 2 /Flex Relay Input 87(Red/White, +) ---- Not Sure? 
H3/3. Accessory Output (Orange, +) ---- Accessory (Orange or Brown)? 
H3/4. Starter Output [Car side of Starter Kill] (Violet, +) ---- Starter (Yellow, car side)? 
H3/5. Starter Input [Key side of Starter kill] (green, +) ---- Starter (Yellow, key side)? 
H3/6. Fused (30A) Ignition 1 Input (Red, + ) ---- Constant 12V+ (Red) ???? 
H3/7 Ignition 2/ Flex Relay Output (Pink/White, +) ---- Not Sure? 
H3/8 Flex Relay Input 87A key side (Pink/Black, +) ---- Not needed 
H3/9 Fused (30A) Accessory/ Starter Input (Red/Black, +) ---- ???? 
H3/10 No pin 

I know its a lot and thank you for your time for reading this and helping me. 
*Extra Notes* 
Shock sensor and Audio Sensor connected on Sensor 1


----------



## fmurry925 (Aug 4, 2013)

anyone?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Did you see the first thing written in the manual you referenced ?:

To be installed by a professional installer..........attempts to install may
cause severe damage to the alarm or the vehicle 

I doubt that the makers of this alarm had 20 year old cars in mind. You need a simpler alarm, one that monitors break-ins /attempts. I don't think they had remote start/unlock 20 years ago.

BG


----------

